# Fry up once a week



## Ellis456 (22 Aug 2011)

If your fit and healthy, eat healthily and regularly exercise is there anything wrong with a fry up once a week?. I have just started to have a fry up every sunday that consists of 2 sausages, scrambled eggs, bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms, 2 has brownsh and toast and a cuppa to wash it down.

In the week I eat pasta, tuna, fruit veggies, all healthy stuff and cycle every other day, walk the other and weight lift a few times a week. I don't gain weight easily as have a fast metabolism.




So it's ok lol?.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Aug 2011)

Are you serious? lol


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2011)

Only once a week?


----------



## BSRU (22 Aug 2011)

Cholesterol is apparently very important for higher level brain activity, but in small amounts.

A good fry up is good now and then but once a week would be too much for, makes it less special .


----------



## Ellis456 (22 Aug 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Are you serious? lol






Yes, I worry about increasing my chances of a heart attack or high blood pressure, not really weight. I just read an article about ifry up's boosts the heart muscle, reducing the amount of damage done when a heart attack occurs but isnt conclusive yet.


----------



## subaqua (22 Aug 2011)

Ellis456 said:


> Yes, I worry about increasing my chances of a heart attack or high blood pressure, not really weight. I just read an article about ifry up's boosts the heart muscle, reducing the amount of damage done when a heart attack occurs but isnt conclusive yet.




A "grill" up would be better, as it reduces the amount of fat from the sausages . apart from that, its a good idea. a little bit of what you fancy does you good. one every day migth be a bad idea.


----------



## Crackle (22 Aug 2011)

It's what I do every Saturday. Bacon, egg, waffle, beans with a guest appearance of black pudding or sausage or both. Everything in moderation, is the only advice you really need to pay attention to.


----------



## subaqua (22 Aug 2011)

Crackle said:


> It's what I do every Saturday. Bacon, egg, waffle, beans with a guest appearance of black pudding or sausage or both. Everything in moderation, is the only advice you really need to pay attention to.




don't forget kidney. but soak em overnight to dilute what was originally in em


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Aug 2011)

Ellis456 said:


> Yes, I worry about increasing my chances of a heart attack or high blood pressure, not really weight. I just read an article about ifry up's boosts the heart muscle, reducing the amount of damage done when a heart attack occurs but isnt conclusive yet.



I suggest you stop worrying and start eating!


----------



## Alien8 (22 Aug 2011)

A couple of weeks ago on holiday I had a fry-up six days in a row




and its done me no harm



. I won't mention the fish 'n' chips and lager



.


----------



## Paladin - York (22 Aug 2011)

When I'm doing an overnighter a full English/Scottish is my reward in advance. My next full English is this Wednesday morning in Driffield, East Yorkshire. If I have a heart attack just roll me to the side of the track to make way for you lot.

Anyone had a breakfast at the Whistlestop, Innerleithen?


----------



## Melonfish (22 Aug 2011)

Bacon done on the george foreman grill, drop on hot toast, drop a fried egg on top with some HP brown sauce.
breakfast of champions.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2011)

if you are fairly fit and exercise on a regular basis then a fry up once a week is not going to do you any harm.


----------



## Saluki (22 Aug 2011)

Sunday brunch, after cycling for the papers is Quorn Sausages (I don't like meat sausages), proper bacon, eggs (all done on or in the George Foreman), mushrooms, baked beans and sometimes, a bit of bubble & squeak if we have left overs from the day before. Obviously a cuppa as well.

We are following the Slimming World plan, and that lot is food that we can, allegedly, eat as much as we like off and still lose weight. We only have the big breakfast, or brunch, once a week like that though. The rest of the time, we are pretty healthy in our eating.

There are plenty of ways to make the 'fry up' healthier, you can grill or griddle things and it doesn't have to be swimming in grease. I don't think a fry up a week is going to do a lot of harm. Everything in moderation, I reckon.


----------



## dodgy (22 Aug 2011)

Alien8 said:


> A couple of weeks ago on holiday I had a fry-up six days in a row
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When I was in the RAF, there was a fry up on offer 7 days a week. The majority would eat one every day! Same in the other forces I expect, though perhaps now there is more healthy stuff on offer, but I bet the staple is still the fry up.

For me, it's once in a blue moon treat, not because of health implications particularly, but I have to consciously get the ingredients in. Probably a good thing.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Aug 2011)

If it is, then I'm going to have to forgo my Friday morning Fry-up treat. Bacon, 2 x sausage, egg, beans, tomato, has brown, 2 x toast with butter (1/2 with marmalade), mushrooms, orange juice. Only applicable if I have cycled in every day, and done one other bit of exercising, e.g. 1hr football, 5 mile run, etc.

Although I'm currently counting a one way run home as more than equivalent to an each way bike ride.


----------



## American Cyclist (22 Aug 2011)

Start eating!


----------



## Becs (22 Aug 2011)

Apparently a "fry" up done on the grill is healthier than most breakfast cereals (including things like bran flakes and special k not just the kiddies ones) . . . .


----------



## monnet (22 Aug 2011)

Nowt wrong with a fry up once a week. I think the ingredients are important though.

I think, like much English food, it has a thoroughly undeserved reputation for being unhealthy due to the muck that usually gets served up masquerading as a fry up. Grilling cuts a lot of the badness out. Use good quality sausages and bacon and there won't be loads of fat in them. Beans count towards your 5 a day (really, they do). Ok fried egg isn't great for you, but egg is good for you and if you grill everything else...Tomatoes, 'shrooms etc. you're getting a proper good meal. I've no idea of the nutritional value of black pud but a good pud (from Bury) is soooo tasty it enters that genre of food that is exempt from dietary information! And you should always have a little of what you fancy.

Both my grandfathers ate a fry up every morning of their working lives (one was a farmer - he also had a mountain of porridge as well! - the other a baker). One died a 91 the other at 80. Decent ages both and I attribute it to the fact they ate good quality food - if they'd had a fry up every day using Wall's bangers I suspect they might have cut their lives quite a bit shorter.


----------



## Ellis456 (22 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the reply's, yes it's grilled and good quality ingredients, in the week I eat scrambled egg's done in the microwave, so don't normally eat fried egg's. 

I can't remember if i've tried black pudding, I keep meaning to so ill add it to my list of thing's to try. People have always out me off buying it saying it's pigs blood etc.


----------



## david1701 (22 Aug 2011)

quite often do grilled bacon with toast and poached egg if there are only a few of us

fry ups are almost always grilled bacon/sausage with scrambled eggs because its a pita to fry 12 eggs to do the whole table


----------



## dodgy (22 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> Apparently a "fry" up done on the grill is healthier than most breakfast cereals (including things like bran flakes and special k not just the kiddies ones) . . . .




Believe it when I see the proven figures, if I do, then it's grill up every day for me.


----------



## lukesdad (22 Aug 2011)

Do you not ride on a sunday ?


----------



## Banjo (22 Aug 2011)

Ellis456 said:


> Thanks for the reply's, yes it's grilled and good quality ingredients, in the week I eat scrambled egg's done in the microwave, so don't normally eat fried egg's.
> 
> I can't remember if i've tried black pudding, I keep meaning to so ill add it to my list of thing's to try. People have always out me off buying it saying it's pigs blood etc.



You would know if you had eaten black pudding.Its the food of the Gods only surpassed by white pudding. 

Seriously though, a big breakfast once or twice a week isnt going to hurt a fit and active person. Enjoy


----------



## Becs (22 Aug 2011)

dodgy said:


> Believe it when I see the proven figures, if I do, then it's grill up every day for me.



It was in an article in the Times this weekend - I realise this doesn't necessarily make it true though! They were mainly comparing them based on sugar content, but seeing as high sugar foods increase your risk of insulin resistance and type 2 diabetes more than fats and proteins I reckon grill ups are a good plan (small ones at least) :-)


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2011)

I haven't eaten fried eggs, bacon or chips since I had angina in 2008, I'm sure my love of chips, bacon and eggs and other unhealthy stuff made a contribution to my health problems.


----------



## subaqua (23 Aug 2011)

dave r said:


> I haven't eaten fried eggs, bacon or chips since I had angina in 2008, I'm sure my love of chips, bacon and eggs and other unhealthy stuff made a contribution to my health problems.




depends how hard you exercised or whether you were sedentary. the posts about farmers and bakers having one every day makwes sense as the farmer would be burning up huge amounts of energy daily. old time bakers would have too with humoping the sacks of flour around the bakery. modern bakers and farmers have it a damn sight easier than my grandad did as a farm worker. 

when i was cable pulling for a living instead of managing , i had a cooked brekkie msiot days and had a 34 inch waist weighed 14 stone and was fit as a fiddle. muy problem started when i moved into the management side and still ate like i was burning all the calories.


----------



## Sambu (23 Aug 2011)

Paladin - York said:


> When I'm doing an overnighter a full English/Scottish is my reward in advance. My next full English is this Wednesday morning in Driffield, East Yorkshire. If I have a heart attack just roll me to the side of the track to make way for you lot.
> 
> Anyone had a breakfast at the Whistlestop, Innerleithen?



I hope it wasn't at katie's cafe.


----------



## twobiker (23 Aug 2011)

If I am going to have to give up eating anything at all to ride my bikes then I will give up riding,as long as you eat sensibly,ie, not fried every day, then you can eat most things. I would not eat jelly-babies for energy, too sweet and possible dental problems,need the teeth to catch the flies as I mouth breathe up hills,but Hoola Hoops on the other hand




Lifes to short as it is-live a little.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2011)

subaqua said:


> depends how hard you exercised or whether you were sedentary. the posts about farmers and bakers having one every day makwes sense as the farmer would be burning up huge amounts of energy daily. old time bakers would have too with humoping the sacks of flour around the bakery. modern bakers and farmers have it a damn sight easier than my grandad did as a farm worker.
> 
> when i was cable pulling for a living instead of managing , i had a cooked brekkie msiot days and had a 34 inch waist weighed 14 stone and was fit as a fiddle. muy problem started when i moved into the management side and still ate like i was burning all the calories.




I've been cycling for over 40 years, been club cycling for over 25 of those years, been a manual worker all my life, I'm 60 this year, I was fitter than the proverbial butchers dog for years,I've never been sedentary in my life, now I know its not just what you eat but my poor diet was a big part of the problem. I'm now at about 90-95% of of the fitness I had before the angina and eating a lot better, not perfect but very good.


----------



## Paladin - York (24 Aug 2011)

Sambu said:


> I hope it wasn't at katie's cafe.




Nah! This morning's breakfast was at The Beeches b&b in Skerne near Driffield. From memory there were the regular, two fried eggs, hash brown, two sausages, mushrooms, tomatoes, 2 rashers of bacon for the main part together with toast, fruit juice, grapefruit & copious amounts of tea. En route home I even had a pork pie from a shop near home - I must have been feeling confident that I could make it back ok.

Anyway I managed the YWCR 71 miles home alright but whether I wake tomorrow morning is another matter. If I do it won't be a fry up.

Ta ra


----------



## Rebel Ian (24 Aug 2011)

I did LEJoG in 12 days and had a fry up every morning bar one - we had to leave our Glasgow accommodation early as we had a 100 mile day. Is that not good cycling prep then?! Felt like it at the time!


----------



## al-fresco (25 Aug 2011)

Shortly before he died (aged 83) my Grandad observed on the fact that, over the course of his life, people gone from telling him "eat that - it'll do ya good" to "you munna eat that - it'll kill ya." So he refused to pay any attention to them. He worked until he was 70 and was still cycling in his 80s. I think I eat a much more balanced diet than he did but I know that I'll never be as fit.


----------



## danger mouse (25 Aug 2011)

dodgy said:


> When I was in the RAF, there was a fry up on offer 7 days a week. The majority would eat one every day! Same in the other forces I expect, though perhaps now there is more healthy stuff on offer, but I bet the staple is still the fry up.
> 
> For me, it's once in a blue moon treat, not because of health implications particularly, but I have to consciously get the ingredients in. Probably a good thing.



RAF always got the decent stuff, Army got the streaky!!

Cannot help but salivate over the memory of a brunch after a nights duty. 

Best thing in the world is rock hard fried bread softened with scrambled eggs (powdered)

Dont knock it till you've tried it

I have a full english every other weekend. As long as its grilled then you keep the fat down.

Its too many eggs I worry about. Cholesterol?


----------



## Bluebell72 (27 Aug 2011)

Eggs are supposed to be fantastic again. (especially when you know the chickens from whence they came!)

I ignore most of the so-called dietary 'advice' no potatoes, less potatoes, white bread etc, and eat all I want, in moderation.

Reading the 'cooked breakfast' menus on here is making me hungry, though it's a while til teatime in our house.

For a cooked breakfast, I do 'cauldron' veggie sausages, scrambled eggs, beans, mushrooms, and toast up a couple of potato cakes on the side. And a strong cup of tea. Corrr.


----------



## jim55 (27 Aug 2011)

eggs in a george forman ???explain please


----------



## Bluebell72 (29 Aug 2011)

I don't know about George Foreman, but someone I know has one of those Breville Toaster things (80's retro moment)

They make a cheese, sausage and ketchup toasty. Now a hot one of those halfway through a bike ride is the business!


----------



## Globalti (30 Aug 2011)

I love eggs in every form, they must be one of the most versatile foods around.

Been on holiday at home for 2 weeks and have been having a burger and egg muffin some lunchtimes but thanks to all the DIY I've been doing I've lost weight and feel great!


----------



## tsddave (6 Sep 2011)

Come on now everyone should have a full English breakfast at least once a week!
As long as weight isnt an issue there really is no problem here at all!


----------



## bob baxter (7 Jan 2014)

dodgy said:


> When I was in the RAF, there was a fry up on offer 7 days a week. The majority would eat one every day! Same in the other forces I expect, though perhaps now there is more healthy stuff on offer, but I bet the staple is still the fry up.
> 
> For me, it's once in a blue moon treat, not because of health implications particularly, but I have to consciously get the ingredients in. Probably a good thing.


hi dodgy,just joined,yep I rem ember the breakfasts well in the RAF,7 days a week,they were ok,got to say I have thought about it now and then and how healthy or unhealthy it was. We were young and burned it off.I am 72 ,still pretty fit,wouldnt change a thing,
Cheers,Bob.


----------



## Ian A (8 Jan 2014)

Don't worry about it if it's once a week. There's certainly some debate in the medicate establishment regarding the role of cholesterol and saturated fat in heart disease. Try Malcolm Kendrick, Uffe Ravenskov, John Biffa. I'm not saying they're right (I'm not qulaifies in the slightest) but certainly food for thought alongside (not instead of!) current medical advice.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jan 2014)

No, you should cease and desist from having a fry up.

Lock all doors and avoid going out of the house - that can kill you too. Unplug all electrical items and wrap yourself in clingfilm too.

You'll be alright then.


----------

